# Green Beacon - Wayfarer USA



## Mat B (1/7/16)

Has anyone tried this beer? I had it at Brisbane Airport, and understand Green Beacon is a local microbrewery there. I really enjoyed it and wouldn't mind having a crack at cloning it.

Interested to see if anyone has any idea what hops is in it? From what I've read it's a wheat ale, but suspect this is only around 20% as it doesn't taste that wheaty. Very citrusy and has some passionfruit to it. Maybe has citra hops..?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/7/16)

just guessing but you could try maybe citra & galaxy

they give some hints on the website:

_ABV: 4.9% Yeast: American Ale EBC: 8 IBU: 21
Bursting with hop aromas of fresh tropical fruit and intense flavours of lemon, pineapple, passionfruit and a hint of coconut, Flaked and malted wheat give a creamy mouthfeel and finish._


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/7/16)

I almost read "Green Bacon"......and thought...who would want green bacon ?


----------



## n87 (1/7/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I almost read "Green Bacon"......and thought...who would want green bacon ?


Goes better with green eggs than plain, boring old ham


----------



## Bribie G (1/7/16)

Top brewery, when I was there a couple of years ago, the head brewer was an AHB member, can't remember who for the life of me but Tidal Pete might know. Had a long chat about stouts.

edit: Pete informs me, and now I remember: Johannes from BABBs but not sure if he's on the forum. Anyway a true German Braumeister.


----------



## manticle (1/7/16)

I got excited about green bacon.


----------



## timmi9191 (1/7/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I almost read "Green Bacon"......and thought...who would want green bacon ?


Sam?


----------



## manticle (1/7/16)

Macon?


----------



## Droopy Brew (20/7/16)

Drinking this now. I reckon there is some simcoe in there - I detect pine but mostly tropical fruits. Simcoe, Galaxy, citra and Amarillo -a combination of some or all would be my guess.


----------

